# elle donne un X - elle le donne / elle en donne un - pronom défini/indéfini



## gouro

Bonjour
- Elle lui donne un cadeau : J'ai lu comme réponse pour éviter la répétition" elle le lui donne" pourquoi on n'a pas employé " en "?

- Il lui donne une pièce de 10 euros : réponse " il la lui donne" pourquoi pas le " en"?

- Elle leur donne des fruits " elle les leur donne" le pronom en n'est pas employé.


- Il leur donne des légumes " il les leur donne"

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on a employé " les, la ,le" et " en".
Ne peut-on pas employer en?
D'avance merci
Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'on n'emploie pas en dans ces phrases ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La question à se poser est de savoir si ce dont il est question est défini ou non et, s'il ne l'est pas, à partir de quel moment il le devient.

_Elle a un seul X. Elle *le* lui donne._ ← Comme il n'y en a qu'un seul et qu'il vient d'en être question dans la phrase précédente, X est maintenant *défini*.
_Elle a plusieurs X. Elle *les* lui donne._ ← Elle les lui donne tous. Comme il vient d'en être question dans la phrase précédente, les X sont maintenant *définis*.
_Elle a plusieurs X. Elle lui *en* donne *un*._ ← Elle en donne un, mais on ne sait pas lequel. Il est donc *indéfini*.
_Elle a plusieurs X. Elle lui *en* donne *(quelques-uns/certains/*_*etc.*_*)*._ ← Elle en donne quelques-uns, mais on ne sait pas lesquels. Il sont donc *indéfinis*.


----------



## gouro

Merci beaucoup
Mais dans ces deux phrases, quel pronom faut-il choisir ?
Prends des photos de ton université et envoie-les-moi ou envoie-m'en ? Il faut le pronom en, parce que l'article est indéfini, n'est-ce pas ?

J'achète des livres de français : j'en achète ou je les achète ?🤔

Je mange des fruits : j'en mange ou je les mange ?

Ou si ce sont des aliments, il faut mettre directement le pronom en ? Pour votre première explication, j'ai compris mais en réfléchissant encore aux phrases que je viens de donner, ça devient plus compliqué chez moi 😨
D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> Il faut le pronom en, parce que l'article est indéfini, n'est-ce pas ?


Non, car les photos une fois prises sont alors définies :

_Prends des photos de ton université et envoie-*les*-moi._ = Envoie-moi *les* photos que tu auras prises.




> J'achète des livres de français : j'en achète ou je les achète ?🤔
> Je mange des fruits : j'en mange ou je les mange ?


Tout dépend du contexte !

_J'aime les livres de français. J'*en* achète chaque semaine.
J'aime les livres de français. Je *les* achète généralement chez le libraire au coin de la rue.

J'aime les fruits. J'*en* mange trois fois par jour.
J'aime les fruits que tu as mis sur le plat. Je *les* mangerai tout à l'heure._


Pour savoir quel pronom utiliser, le plus simple est de répéter le nom au lieu de mettre un pronom et de voir s'il faut mettre un article défini ou non.

_Prends des photos de ton université et envoie-moi *les* photos que tu auras prises.
J'aime les livres de français. J'achète *des* livres de français chaque semaine.
J'aime les livres de français. J'achète généralement *les* livres de français chez le libraire au coin de la rue.
J'aime les fruits. Je mange *des* fruits trois fois par jour.
J'aime les fruits que tu as mis sur le plat. Je mangerai *les* fruits que tu as mis sur le plat tout à l'heure._


----------



## nicduf

Les deux me semblent passibles mais le sens n'est alors pas le même.
Si vous dites "Envoie- les moi", elle doit toutes vous les envoyer. Si vous dites "Envoie -m'en", elle ne doit vous en envoyer seulement une partie, quelques-unes mais on ne sait pas lesquelles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais dans ce cas il faudrait en toute logique préciser lesquelles :

_Envoie-m'en *deux*.
Envoie-m'en *quelques-unes*.
Envoie-m'en *les meilleures*._

Je trouverais étrange de répondre seulement : _Envoie-m'en_.


----------



## gouro

Merci beaucoup. J'ai compris  mais il faut dire que ça n'a pas été facile😊


----------



## Alessa Azure

> _J'aime les livres de français. J'achète généralement *les* livres de français chez le libraire au coin de la rue._



Il est préférable d'employer l'article indéfini ici, non ?

_J'achète généralement *des* livres de français chez le libraire au coin de la rue.  _⇒ D'habitude, j'achète quelques livres de français dans cette libraire. Ces livres restent indéfinis pour l'instant.

À mon avis, les phrases _J'aime les livres de français _et _J'achète généralement *les* livres… _ne s'inscrivent pas dans la même logique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Il est préférable d'employer l'article indéfini ici, non ?


Non, car il se réfère à tous les livres de français qu'il achète, sinon le sens est différent. Autrement dit, les deux articles sont possibles, mais pas dans les mêmes contextes.


----------



## nicduf

Avec des contextes ultra réduits il est souvent difficile de trancher.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour
Encore un léger doute bien que j'aie lu vos messages.

Dans cette phrase il y a trois fautes, cherchez-les .

Dans cette phrase il y a trois fautes, cherchez-en.

C'est cherchez-les ou cherchez-en ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, avec des sens différents, mais c'est très certainement le pronom *défini* qu'il vous faut ici.

_Cherchez-*les* = Cherchez *les* trois fautes.
Cherchez-*en* = Cherchez *des* fautes (parmi les trois)._


----------



## gouro

Oh!!! Ouii c'est vrai ça, je m'étais mal exprimé. 
Je voulais écrire :

Dans cette phrase il y a quelques fautes, cherchez-les.

Dans cette phrase il y a quelques fautes, cherchez-en.
Voilà c'est ça que je voulais dire


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela ne change pas vraiment le sens des versions pronominales. 

_Cherchez-*les* = Cherchez *toutes les* fautes.
Cherchez-*en* = Cherchez *des* fautes (parmi toutes les fautes qu'il y a)._


----------



## gouro

Alors si c'était un article partitif, la question ne se poserait pas. On met toujours en.
Exemples :
Je prends du thé=> j'en prends et non je le prends.
Je bois de l'eau=> j'en bois et non je la bois


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas nécessairement. Cela dépend du contexte. 

_Je bois du thé tous les soirs. Je *le* prends sans sucre._ ← Le thé est défini car il s'agit du thé que je bois tous les soirs.

_J'aime le thé. J'*en* prends tous les soirs._ ← Le thé est indéfini car il ne s'agit pas d'un thé particulier.


----------



## danielc

Mais le thé que vous buvez tous les soirs ne doit pas être le même type de thé. J'en ai deux types chez moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, parce que dans ce cas _en_ ne reprend *pas* _le thé que vous buvez tous les soirs_, mais seulement _thé_.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,
Est-ce que suivant le message#4 de Capello " frottez-en " n'est-il pas incorrect dans la phrase suivante ? Pour moi, l'eau est définie ( une fois que tu auras pris de l'eau, et tu frotte cette eau avec ta barbe. " Frotte-la me semble correct, mais il se peut que je me sois trompé. Mais je veux un peu d'explication quant à cette phrase si mon raisonnement a déraillé.

Si vous avez une barbe, prenez de l’eau dans votre main et frottez-en votre barbe en partant de sous le menton.

D'avance merci


----------



## Bezoard

Dans la dernière phrase,  le pronom "en" n'est pas équivalent à  un COD mais à un complément circonstanciel de moyen.
Frottez-en votre barbe = frottez votre barbe au moyen de l'eau. 
C'est une syntaxe différente.


----------

